# Pamela Anderson wieder als „Baywatch“-Nixe



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2009)

(hgm) Pamela Anderson zeigt sich wieder als „Baywatch“-Nixe: In ihrem schon kultigen roten Lebensretter-Anzug trat sie jetzt als Model auf. Pams Designer-Freund Richie Rich scheint eine richtige Tour mit seiner „A*Muse“-Kollektion zu machen: Er präsentierte sie samt Muse Pam schon wieder, diesmal in Miami. Doch im legendären „Baywatch“-Badeanzug war die Blondine bisher noch nicht dabei. Zurück zu den Wurzeln – in diesem Outfit wurde Pam als sexy Lebensretterin schließlich weltberühmt. Und sooo viel hat sich im Gegensatz zu früher auch gar nicht verändert, oder? Nur die Absperrbänder um ihre Beine gab’s damals noch nicht.




Pamela Anderson springt für Richie Rich wieder in den roten Baywatch-Anzug - fast wie früher (unten links).

_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## JayP (24 Okt. 2009)

Bin dafür dass alle schrecklichen Seifenopern im Deutschen Fernsehen 

abgesetzt werden, und von den GEZ Gebühren neue Baywatch Staffeln 

produziert werden.

Im neuen Baywatch kann Michelle Hunziker dann neben Pamela Anderson 

glänzen, diese Blondine gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als Tommy 

Gottschalk und ist bestimmt auch preiswerter und netter 

anzusehen !


----------

